# Naruto 642 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Jul 31, 2013)

Predict away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Monna (Jul 31, 2013)

Obito dusts himself off. Maybe the Kages show up.


----------



## Jad (Jul 31, 2013)

I am honestly just over this bag of dirt fighting. They literally pulled the exact same move, Rasenshuriken Enton Combo on the Juubi and it did jack-all. The only difference here is Tobirama and Minato abusing their Hirashin seals.

What's with Kishi ignoring to draw Tenten, Gai and Lee when he draws all the other rookies and fodders. The hell...

Man, I need to take a break from Naruto, it's just frustrating to read honestly.

I predict Hiruzen fighting, Sasuke coming up with the genuis plan to Ameterasu Hiruzen's shurikens and all the edo's clapping like seals to the idea. While Kishimoto is fapping to his own crap.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jul 31, 2013)

Obito is completely unfazed.

Time for a counter-attack maybe?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 31, 2013)

Obito recovers and pwns them

More Hashirama vs Madara pls


----------



## Deadway (Jul 31, 2013)

Naruto 642 Prediction

Sinister Snakes

_Obito is struck and the rasen shuriken expands with the black flames covering it._
_Obito lands on the ground still burning_
Obito: Tsk...a jutsu that destroys all my cells from the inside, all while burning the outside, fitting to kill a monster...
_Obito body is engulfed_
Naruto: We did it!
Sasuke: ...yeah
Minato: Monsters die by monstrous jutsus, isn't that right Obito?
Obito: But I am not a monster..
Sasuke,Naruto and Minato : !??
_Obito appears behind them_
Obito: I am a god.
--------------------------------------------------------------
Scene changes to Orochimaru and co

_They're walking insde a cave_
Karin: We should be with Sasuke and the others...not cave exploring!
Suigetsu: I hate to say it, but I agree with the bitch
Karin: WHAT DID YOU SAY!?
Suigetsu: You heard me!
Orochimaru: We're here.
_All three of them stand in front of a door_
_Orochimaru puts out his arm and out comes a snake_
Suigetsu: Gross...
_The snake unlocks the door by going inside the keyhole_
_The door opens and theres a bed with candles_
_Suigetsu and Karin walk forward but Orochimaru blocks them with his hands_
Orochimaru: Wait... there's booby traps.
Karin: I also sense someone, two people, one has chakra similar to that of that first hokage.
Orochimaru: I see...so he expected me to come here.
Suigetsu: Who's he?
_Orochimaru walks in_
Karin: Uhh what happened to the booby traps.
Orochimaru: !
_Out from the shadows comes a Tobi looking figure_
Suigetsu: AHH ITS HIM!
Karin: !? *What's going on*
Orochimaru: Lose the disguise, Zetsu.
_Tobi transforms into Black Zetsu_
Black Zetsu: Kuku it's been a long time, Orochimaru
Orochimaru: Wheres the girl.
Black Zetsu: She's safe and sound.
Suigetsu: Girl? Don't tell me shes like Karin..
Black Zetsu: Why did you bring them a long.
Orochimaru: I needed them for something.
Karin: !? That girls chakra is approaching, she's coming!
_From the shadow we see her feet, it's all scratched and damaged_
Orochimaru: It's been a long time...Rin.
_Panel shows Rin with long hair in used clothing and skinny._
Rin: ..Orochimaru-sama...
Orochimaru: I'm here to take you somewhere, to your friend that I told you about.
Rin: Madara is not my friend....
Orochimaru: Ah that's right, you know him by Madara....well
Suigetsu: Wait a second...that Tobi guy's weakness is this girl? That's the big plan you said you had?
Orochimaru: Well, it's not necessarily my plan
Black Zetsu: Madara is stalling the first, he needs this girl out there before Obito becomes one with the sage.
Rin: *! Did he say...Obito?*
Karin: WOAH we have to tell Sasuke about this, and the hokages! We can be redeemed if we win the war with this! Then..I can be with Sasuke forever!
Orochimaru: Well there's one problem with that.
Suigetsu: And what's that?
_Orochimaru opens his mouth and pulls out his sword
_
_Orochimaru swiftly decapitates Karin_
Suigetsu:!?? WAAAAAAA
Rin: !??
Black Zetsu: Heheha
Orochimaru: I don't want to be redeemed. 
_Suigetsu start to make a run for it._
Orochimaru: Zetsu.
Black Zetsu: Right...
_Suigetsu gets stopped by trees holding him down_
Suigetsu: Shit! What kind of roots are these? I can't liquify!?
_Orochimaru appears in front of him_
Suigetsu: !? Look, I don't care about Karin, I won't tell anyone please!
Orochimaru: But suigetsu, you said it yourself, you can't put everything back together the way it was, you're forte is taking things apart. So you should understand.
Suigetsu: WAIT PLEASE OROCHIMARU--
_Orochimaru stabs suigetsu right in the head_
Orochimaru: They were right...
_Last panel shows Orochimaru with blood all over him smiling._
Orochimaru: I am the final villain of the story.
*Chapter End.*


----------



## vered (Jul 31, 2013)

This pretty much confirms Juubito will come out of it unharmed and will counter attack minato and Tobirama.


----------



## psycho gundam (Jul 31, 2013)

*Next chapter....enter: Hiruzen*

Just watch. He will be the next one to style on Obito and the forums will go crazy. Tobirama healed his half torso after getting disintegrated and put on a nice showing in this chapter, so Hiruzen will heal the top half of his body next chapter and pull off some next level shit.

Prepare your selves for the storm.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 31, 2013)

Either Obito recovers or Madara wipes out his trump card.


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Jul 31, 2013)

We see Obito show another feat. Madara thinks he has stalled long enough, and decides to use his trump card. If we're lucky, Orochimaru and the 5 Kages make their scene to help them just when everything seems to tip on the two Uchihas' favor.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 31, 2013)

obito uses the same trick he used last time he was hit by itachis trigger ameratsu to escape or  he just uses shirina tensei like nagato did


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 31, 2013)

Obito comes out mostly if not completely unscathed. He continues not to use the fucking Rinnegan, which would have come in handy back when people were frigging hitting him with ninjutsu. Seriously, the Edo Tensei? Rip their fucking souls out. What's the fucking eye for? Asymmetry?

Kishimoto continues to pad this out. Plot twist: Kubo is using his break as an opportunity to fill in as Kishimoto's writer.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 31, 2013)

I think the chapter will start with Obito's counterattack, he will use the orbs around Minato to take him out. Hiruzen probably tries to do something too.


----------



## Abz (Jul 31, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> I think the chapter will start with Obito's counterattack,* he will use the orbs around Minato to take him out*. Hiruzen probably tries to do something too.



that's rather a good catch 

it could happen too i just checked and ye minato is standing with the bijuu damas


----------



## RBL (Jul 31, 2013)

Jad said:


> I am honestly just over this bag of dirt fighting. They literally pulled the exact same move, Rasenshuriken Enton Combo on the Juubi and it did jack-all. The only difference here is Tobirama and Minato abusing their Hirashin seals.
> 
> What's with Kishi ignoring to draw Tenten, Gai and Lee when he draws all the other rookies and fodders. The hell...
> 
> ...



i was just thinking the same, i'm not even mad, i'm just sad, last time this manga made me feel something, was like 10 - 20 chapters ago, and only thing i fell was 'anger'.

now i don't even care while reading, boring fancy shitty attacks,

not gonna try to be nostalgic, but this is not the manga i was hyped to see.

PREDICTION (ON-TOPIC) minato,naruto,tobirama,sasuke sucking each other's dicks. and maybe a (un)motivational speech from naruto.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 31, 2013)

Abz said:


> that's rather a good catch
> 
> it could happen too i just checked and ye minato is standing with the bijuu damas



I thought it was a brilliant idea.. Even made a thread about it, but everyone just ignored it


----------



## Abz (Jul 31, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> I thought it was a brilliant idea.. Even made a thread about it, but everyone just ignored it



how bloody cruel of them! 

at least i'm enjoying watching the minato fandom crash and burn ....week by week...it should become sport...Tobirama single-handedly did it this week 

so i'm predicting more of it next time


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 31, 2013)

The next chapter opens with Sakura and Hinata coming to the conclusion that Naruto and Sasuke are soul mates so they abandon any thought of trying to become their girlfriends and instead decide to hook up with each other, then along with Ino, Tenten, and Temari they all form a Kunoichi girl band.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, next chapter is the Obon's cliffhanger... so we can wait something BIG!

Maybe... the Gokage finally arriving.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 31, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> Well, next chapter is the Obon's cliffhanger... so we can wait something BIG!
> 
> Maybe... the Gokage finally arriving.



How is the Gokage arriving BIG?  What the hell can they do when even the Hokages and Naruto and Sasuke are getting their butts raped?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 31, 2013)

Obito fucks shit up.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 31, 2013)

Preview:


credits to kaze1028.



Coldhands said:


> How is the Gokage arriving BIG?  What the hell can they do when even the Hokages and Naruto and Sasuke are getting their butts raped?


Knowing Kishi, the Gokage arriving before the Obon break is "big" enough for a cliffhanger...


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 31, 2013)

So... What does the preview say?

_obito is hit, what will happen?!!?_


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 31, 2013)

the same bullshit as 2 weeks ago :/

"In front of Obito's overwhelming power, Naruto and Co. will....?!"


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 31, 2013)

I find myself caring less and less with each passing week that we have to see only Naruto and Sasuke being "The stars!" (Dammit, Minato)

Tobirama made the chapter good, though. Well, more like decent. Barely anything happened.

As for predictions: I predict everything is futile against Obito, Naruto and Sasuke frown, Hinata sees it and relays that important information to Sakura, and Obito continues looking uninterested as he mops the floor with everyone. Maybe Kages show up or Hiruzen finally regenerates.


----------



## Rai (Jul 31, 2013)

Minato's arm finally regenerates.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 31, 2013)

Man i so called this chapter..... so now i see...

Amaterasu BS Rasenshuriken , its useless and Shitbito gets rid of it 

Shitbito on the counterattack he attacks Minato , Tobirama and Sasuke&Naruto 

And in that moment Madara plays his trump card.... the attack goes poof Obito is weak in pain.... Madara is alive... 

Hashirama is what happen ?

NF in sock......


----------



## mayumi (Jul 31, 2013)

can we move on to BM mode and Naruto giving chakra to hokages and sasuke? enough of this base stuff.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm tired of everyone bitching about where the manga's headed.. Stop reading it then.
It's like you're not even really angry about where it's at right now, you just need something to complain about -_-


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 31, 2013)

It feels as though Kishi is stalling. When will we see God Tier feats, I'm tired of these shit building level feats.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 31, 2013)

Either 
1. Another named character will die or
2. Kabuto, Anko, Yamato, or Kakashi arrive on the battlefield.

We all know Kishi likes emotional rollercoasters (or so I get the impression)

This chapter had a happy ending (Naruto smiling) for the sake of having that ripped away next chapter.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 31, 2013)

*Chapter 642 Prediction: *   Useless Gesture

Hit by the super combination attack by Naruto and Sasuke, Obito is unfazed.   He waves off the flames of Amatersu and beats the Nidame, then proceeds to attack the teenagers, only to be blocked by Minato.


----------



## JH24 (Jul 31, 2013)

What logically should happen: Obito stands up, nukes the whole area multiple times and performs Infinite Tsukiyomi. Optional: capturing Naruto and enjoying his defeated expression while he casts the Tsukiyomi.

===

More serious prediction: Obito survived the attack, Tobirama and Minato launch follow-up attacks but Obito thwarts them both and puts them temporary out of commission. He then goes for Naruto again but is stopped by Hiruzen, who launches several attacks and catches Obito by surprise. Madara and Hashirama continue fighting and Hashirama tries to find out more about Madara's motives, who also doesn't seem to enjoy the fight very much.

Obito has enough of everyone interfering, he blasts away Hiruzen, blitzes Naruto, envelops them both in one energy sphere and moves to a place in the distance. His hand around Naruto's neck, he pushes him against a rock and charges an energy lance. He taunts a wincing Naruto if he still dares to open that big mouth of his. Chapter ends with Naruto being stabbed.  (Although the moment of stabbing happens just out of view behind Obito's body)

(Not a chance it's going to happen, but I just want to see Obito achieving something for once)


----------



## Cjones (Jul 31, 2013)

Gokage + Hokage + Naruto/Sasuke/Sakura ultimate damage page pose for cliffhanger. 

Or

Obito doing some crazy shit and Madara/Hashirama.


----------



## Amanda (Jul 31, 2013)

641 didn't even have a real cliff hanger... 

Well, quite simply Obito gets up and keeps waiting for the protagonists to land more useless hits on him. Rinse and repeat. As long as we get some good character interaction in the midst of it, I don't mind too much.



JH24 said:


> What logically should happen: Obito stands up, nukes the whole area multiple times and performs Infinite Tsukiyomi. Optional: *capturing Naruto and enjoying his defeated expression while he casts the Tsukiyomi*.


----------



## Sete (Jul 31, 2013)

Hiruzen will do some fancy shit!


----------



## Abz (Jul 31, 2013)

long term prediction:

one by one, everyone will keep appearing one after another to help get a descent hit on Obito....

Obito enters final form....throws up a bijuu bomb that no-one can avoid...

...

Kakashi does a 'minato' and warps that shit into the kamui -realm.


----------



## Njaa (Jul 31, 2013)

Obito survives narusasu combo attack (well this one is obvious) but also makes him start taking the edo kage seriously. Expecting for him to try and seal the edo kages starting with those that are fighting him. Some back and forth fighting with a cliffhanger of the gokage arriving.

Since Shikimaru foreshadowed the alliance doing something i'm expecting the gokages rallying the alliance once they arrive. For the complete 5 main countries and their kages united to fight Obito.


----------



## eurytus (Jul 31, 2013)

why are people keep predicting the kages will arrive? I don't want to see them. Obito should be able to one shot them, but Kishi will keep them alive, it'd be very frustrating to read. If Kishi doesn't plan to kill any of them, just leave them at home.


----------



## mlc818 (Aug 1, 2013)

_Everybody knows the dice are loaded,
everybody rolls with their fingers crossed,
everybody knows the war is over,
everybody knows the good guys lost_


Seriously, though, I want a Mugen Tsukiyomi arc.  It is a massive tease to mention that and then never have the "perfect" world show up.


----------



## JH24 (Aug 1, 2013)

eurytus said:


> why are people keep predicting the kages will arrive? I don't want to see them. Obito should be able to one shot them, but Kishi will keep them alive, it'd be very frustrating to read. If Kishi doesn't plan to kill any of them, just leave them at home.



I agree with you. No disrespect to fans of the Kages, but I think the impact would have been greater if they had died, or at least some of them (like Onoki - being older generation) Them coming back just doesn't add much if anything.

Now they will just be more distractions to the fight and drag out the already overstretched story even further.



mlc818 said:


> _Everybody knows the dice are loaded,
> everybody rolls with their fingers crossed,
> everybody knows the war is over,
> everybody knows the good guys lost_
> ...




Oh, I would quite like a Mugen Tsukiyomi Arc, especially because it would mean something would actually be achieved and Obito (or Madara) would truly cement their villain status as a real threat.

It would add so much tension seeing Naruto being powerless to stop it, and then having him play a major or key role in the Tsukiyomi Arc. It would be a kind of dream world where so many things are possible.

Although they entered that kind of territory in the Naruto Movie: Road to Ninja, but this would be on a much grander scale and without the reversed personalities.


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Jad (Aug 1, 2013)

Any chance of the preview line being translated?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 1, 2013)

Since Obito is relying on the Juubi's power now and we've already seen how it handles the black flames, he'll probably literally shrug them off. Which will leave the heroes with no options. They have nothing that can hurt him! Even a full bijuu-dama from the complete Kyuubi and the Hachibi together would be a joke to him, and Sasuke's powers are useless.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 2, 2013)

Chapter next week then all manga on break the following week


----------



## Gabe (Aug 2, 2013)

obito will probably shrug off the attack somehow then he will attack minato and tobirama. then he goes for naruto and sasuke. hurizen steps in with more shuriken and get cut in half again. then obito attacks naruto and sasuke. leaving us with a cliffhanger before the week break another who will save naruto and sauske.


----------



## Abz (Aug 2, 2013)

Gabe said:


> *obito will probably shrug off the attack *somehow then he *will attack minato and tobirama*. then he *goes for naruto and sasuke. hurizen steps in* with more shuriken and get cut in half again. then *obito attacks naruto and sasuke*. leaving us with a *cliffhanger* before the week break another* who will save naruto and sauske*.





expecting it......


----------



## DanielTimothy (Aug 2, 2013)

Harishima will reflect on sasuke and naruto combining so well together and say to Madara something along the lines of "that could've been us". Madara will scoff and will use rinne tensei to bring 10 GOAT Uchiha clan members back from the dead including izuna to fuck with sasuke (he and madara have yet to interact remember) and even the tide. Still too many good guys on the battlefield especially considering the hokage are inbound.


----------



## RBL (Aug 3, 2013)

Prediction : Gai going shyomon.

end of the chapter.


----------



## Hiraishingiri1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hiruzen will join Tobirama and Minato and they will teleport to Sasuke and Naruto.
Obito will obviously survive but he will suffer some damage and he will start to attack with the black substance.
Hiruzen will tell his companions what he found out about Obito's black substance and they decide the method to beat the black substance is to attack combining five elements:
Naruto: fuuton rasenshuriken
Sasuke: amaterasu
Tobirama: random s-class suiton
Hiruzen: random s-class doton
Minato: random s-class raiton


----------



## Revolution (Aug 3, 2013)

Basically it comes down to a pretty long continuing fight sequence over the course of various chapters for the sake of hyping as many characters as possible on all sides of the war.  

It will be a while before there is any determinant to the end of the war.  

This is probably the last arc we are going to get.

There is always a possibility for a mindfuck with sharingan genjutsu involved (like Sasuke having his eyes ripped out only for it to be an illusion).


----------



## Moeka (Aug 3, 2013)

It ends with:" DOOM IS HAPPENING!" XD


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 3, 2013)

The chapter most likely will begin with Naruto and Sasuke once again having their own inner monologues about each others's jutsus like it was in 633, hyping again their eventual fight.

Maybe Obito will also comment about how things didn't go like he wanted them, considering he wanted to put them against each other but instead they are fighting together now.

Maybe he'll try to use a Bijuu transformation. But I wanna see more of those morphing Bijuu spheres and know what it is exactly. It's neither a Kekkei Genkai nor Kekkei Touta since it's made up of 4 elements at least. So it has already the Kekkei part, but we need the rest.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hiraishingiri1 said:


> Hiruzen will join Tobirama and Minato and they will teleport to Sasuke and Naruto.
> Obito will obviously survive but he will suffer some damage and he will start to attack with the black substance.
> Hiruzen will tell his companions what he found out about Obito's black substance and they decide the method to beat the black substance is to attack combining five elements:
> Naruto: fuuton rasenshuriken
> ...



Ill be mad if Minato pulls out a Raikiri.

Sasuke: if only I could use both Enton and chidori

Minato: I'll use Raikiri Sasuke, I learned it from Kakashi.

Sasuke: Kakashi....where are you?

Kakashi: fffuuuccckkk....Kishi lemme outta of this bitch!!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 5, 2013)

i know what can destroy Obito


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 5, 2013)

Totally real spoilers:

Obito appears behind Naruto and Sasuke, he has evolved again. He mocks their useless combo attack. Minato and Tobirama try to help the boys but the gets instantly raped by Obito. 

Bee asks Hachibi if this is Juubi's final form. It isn't. 

Some vague panels of Hashirama and Madara fighting, nobody knows what the fuck is going on with them. Hiruzen does some useless Katons and gets fodderized.

Shikamaru says that the Alliance is useless and wasting panels. Hinata reveals that she wants to be Hokage.

Chapter ends with Obito attacking Naruto and Sasuke, is there anyone left to save them?!


----------



## Harbour (Aug 5, 2013)

> Bee asks Hachibi if this is Juubi's final form. It isn't.


Here  i understand that this is legit spoiler.


----------



## Virgofenix (Aug 5, 2013)

I honestly don't know what the rest of the alliance is standing about for. They were fighting the Juubi fodder before but, now that those are gone, they should be helping with Obito. There are still a lot of elite ninjas in there like Darui and Bee and Mei Terumi's army which includes Choujuro still hasn't come to the front.


----------



## Matt-Uchiha (Aug 5, 2013)

Quick theory on Madara's trump card. It may be the flower-plant thing that was creating the Zetsus and attatched to the Gedo Statue. It was being powered off the Chakra that was left in the Gedo Statue back when Madara was still alive and had the Hashirama clone in it(and now Yamato). Perhaps that's his trump card. It may be able to use Hashirama's powers on an even greater scale due to having the Juubi's chakra.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2013)

Madara takes his share of Hashirama's wood, vastly increasing his physical energy, his wood release, his ocular powers.

NF will never be the same.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 5, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> Preview:
> 
> 
> credits to kaze1028.



Pff same old damn preview 



takL said:


> from wsj
> naruto preview
> "before Obitos devastating force, what Naruto and co will...!?"


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 5, 2013)

i predict godbito will use enton+FRS as an opportunity to get himself a nice tan.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 5, 2013)

Madara takes more of hashirama and tries to use his and shodais power to cast the genjutsu


----------



## Combine (Aug 5, 2013)

I really hope the Edo Kage's won't be around for much longer. They're taking up too much of the spotlight. Tobi should have a way of dispersing the technique with his new powers.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 5, 2013)

It's better than watching Fodder 11, to be honest.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 5, 2013)

prefer to see 10 chapters of minato-tobirama's teamplay, than 10 chapters of boring naruto/sasuke combos or konoha11 useless actions.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2013)

More interested in seeing Madara and Hashirama throw down. The battle with the Juubi Jinchuuriki bores me quite a bit. Obito isn't really trying.


----------



## Undead (Aug 5, 2013)

Combine said:


> I really hope the Edo Kage's won't be around for much longer. They're taking up too much of the spotlight. Tobi should have a way of dispersing the technique with his new powers.


Don't say such a thing. Tobirama needs more love.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 5, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i know what can destroy Obito



They would have to "sandwich" him again from both ends to do that attack.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2013)

Combine said:


> I really hope the Edo Kage's won't be around for much longer. They're taking up too much of the spotlight. Tobi should have a way of dispersing the technique with his new powers.



The idea is cool, but the Edo Tensei and Zetsu have ruined the war. A battle between the five nations would have been pretty awesome.



.....one can dream.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 5, 2013)

Combine said:


> I really hope the Edo Kage's won't be around for much longer. They're taking up too much of the spotlight. Tobi should have a way of dispersing the technique with his new powers.



It makes the whole "new generation surpassing the old" look like a joke.


----------



## azurelegance (Aug 5, 2013)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> It makes the whole "new generation surpassing the old" look like a joke.



Totally. I appreciate the Kages for what they are (badass) and what they were, but I think Kishimoto needs to focus on the next gen. I hope Shikamaru's speech last chapter leads to a change in this chapter.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 5, 2013)

It's pretty obvious no elemental jutsu is going to take Juubito out, they need ocular firepower. Like Rinnegan firepower.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Aug 5, 2013)

I want the Gokage to arrive. Well, that?s a lie...I want only Tsunade to arrive. I don?t care for the rest of them.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2013)

KevKev said:


> It's pretty obvious no elemental jutsu is going to take Juubito out, they need ocular firepower. Like *new* Rinnegan firepower.



Fixed.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 5, 2013)

Obito makes a spirit bomb
wipes out the battlefield

all the girls lose their shirts
oh and so do the guys

we get to treated to this for the rest of the manga:



manga sales skyrocket


----------



## xXHancockXx (Aug 5, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Obito makes a spirit bomb
> wipes out the battlefield
> 
> all the girls lose their shirts
> ...



Reminds me of Mahou Sensei Negima where everyone gets naked after some powerful attacks of the enemy.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 5, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Obito makes a spirit bomb
> wipes out the battlefield
> 
> all the girls lose their shirts
> ...



The title of that volume will be called Three Rice Cups. 



Klue said:


> Fixed.


That's what I meant


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2013)

KevKev said:


> That's what I meant






But yes, I'm hoping for the same. Rinnegan must prove itself as an ocular power beyond the EMS. It's current powers pale before the greatness that is the Perfect Susanoo.

Yes, something new is needed indeed.

Knowing Kishi, he'll have Madara use the Rinnegan's standard abilities on a much higher scale, and try to sell the idea that the Paths are the strongest ocular techniques.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Aug 5, 2013)

Klue said:


> Madara takes his share of Hashirama's wood, vastly increasing his physical energy, his wood release, his ocular powers.
> 
> NF will never be the same.


 madara fuses with black zetsu who reveals that it has fused with the planet itself, NF loses its shit


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 6, 2013)

There's always the possibility that we haven't seen everything the Rinnegan offers yet. We'v seen the Six Paths, but there's also . Maybe Madara or Sasuke (if he gets Rinnegan) will top EMS and the Six Paths with the Noble Paths?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 6, 2013)

The Rinnegan is just the final form of the Sharingan. The great hope of the anti-Uchiha was just Uchiha Madara's eyes all along.


----------



## Shakar (Aug 6, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> Totally real spoilers:
> 
> Obito appears behind Naruto and Sasuke, he has evolved again. He mocks their useless combo attack. Minato and Tobirama try to help the boys but the gets instantly raped by Obito.
> 
> ...


This guy gets it. 

Or we might see something different for once. This is a pre-break chapter afterall.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 6, 2013)

Rinnegan is a RIKUDOU eye


----------



## eurytus (Aug 6, 2013)

Kishi probably got bored of the Rinnegan techs, he doesn't draw them much even though there're two rinnegan users on the battlefield, he's a susanoo fanboy


----------



## Shattering (Aug 6, 2013)

Pretty sure that all of Madara's rinnegan tech will be as massive as his meteors, he can't use them without killing all the characters in the battlefield, Kishi is saving them for his first and maybe last serious battle.

It makes me sad cause I would like to see this Madara and not directly his *next version* in combat


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 6, 2013)

There's more back and forth jutsu.
However.. the ending.

Madara:_ Obito is gaining far too much control, perhaps it's time for my trump card.. _
Madara: Hashirama.. I..
*A newly re-energized Juubito (courtesy of the Jubi's chakra) is preparing to BAMflash the alliance.*
Naruto: Get-Get ready.
Sasuke: !*
Juubito Takes off at great speeds, seemingly disappearing. A cloud of smoke left in his wake.*
Hiruzen: This is it..
Minato: Too fast.*
Suddenly roots from the ground raise up and wrap themselves around Juubito an inch or so from where Naruto and co. Stand..   BOOM!  An almighty explosion envelops Juubito, who goes skidding out of the created  smoke clutching a stump, his arm missing.*
Naruto:?!
Sasuke:?!
Minato:?!

*Madara stands, a hand on his hip.. Alongside Hashirama, his arms out-stretch in a mokuton pose,  Both of the atop a large, mechanical/skeleton-like bipedal machine.. A sharingan symbol on it's side. The main cannon steaming.*

The Uchiha's true power..Susano'o's final form, The Sharingtank takes flight!


----------



## Lord Stark (Aug 6, 2013)

Prediction
Chapter 642: Hiruzen Takes the Field
Obito: !
Naruto: Did we get him?
Hiruzen arrives
Sasuke: He's...
Minato: !
Tobirama: !
Hiruzen: That's...I see the Kyuubi's regenerative power.  
Obito: Bijuudama
Hiruzen: Quintuple Rashomon!
Obito: !
Hiruzen: Rashomon Return
A Sixth Rashomon appears behind Obito and blasts him with his own attack.
Naruto: Wow! You were pretty strong Hokage-jii-san
Hiruzen: I am the third Hokage! Sennin Modo!
Sasuke: He's already recovered.
Obito: Sandaime, do you really think that you can stop me with that power?
Hiruzen: Kyoumon, Kai!
Naruto: That's like...bushy brow's sensei!
Hiruzen: Yoru no Saru! (Evening Monkey)
Hiruzen unleashes his god-like power!


I wish


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Aug 6, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Pretty sure that all of Madara's rinnegan tech will be as massive as his meteors, he can't use them without killing all the characters in the battlefield, Kishi is saving them for his first and maybe last serious battle.
> 
> It makes me sad cause I would like to see this Madara and not directly his *next version* in combat


 everything will be big, and full of large explosions, his normal ST, will have the power of CST and his CST will be bijuu bomb sized


----------



## Hitt (Aug 6, 2013)

Sakura suddenly appears behind Obito, says "that's enough, I'm through playing with all of you" and subsequently disintegrates Obito with one blow.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Pretty sure that all of Madara's rinnegan tech will be as massive as his meteors, he can't use them without killing all the characters in the battlefield, Kishi is saving them for his first and maybe last serious battle.
> 
> It makes me sad cause I would like to see this Madara and not directly his *next version* in combat



Yeah, I don't want to see him use the Path techniques on a higher scale - though cool, I much rather see something new. Although, if Kishi must re-explore those powers, a little Asura Realm would be rather nice.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 6, 2013)

Has Madara even used anything other than Preta so far?


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> Has Madara even used anything other than Preta so far?



Nope.

But the Meteorites were implied to be a Rinnegan level power.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 6, 2013)

My prediction is that things will drag on.


Coldhands said:


> Has Madara even used anything other than Preta so far?



He used Deva Path to own the alliance, he was also using the outpath against Obito. Those are the only paths useless to him, he doesn't need to get his hands dirty by grabbing onto his opponents ( Human and Naraka) and he doesn't need animals to do his bidding. I suppose he could use the rockets.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 6, 2013)

Gunners said:


> My prediction is that things will drag on.
> 
> 
> He used Deva Path to own the alliance, he was also using the outpath against Obito. Those are the only paths useless to him, he doesn't need to get his hands dirty by grabbing onto his opponents ( Human and Naraka) and he doesn't need animals to do his bidding. I suppose he could use the rockets.



He could use massiva animals and give them susano'o armor but it would work better with mokuton monsters I guess...

This friend of Madara  he has to show us Rinnegan techniques and MS techniques, why is he saving that huge number of surprises and moments for later, give us something now!!!


----------



## KevKev (Aug 6, 2013)

He used Preta on Oonoki.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 6, 2013)

Shattering said:


> He could use massiva animals and give them susano'o armor but it would work better with mokuton monsters I guess...
> 
> This friend of Madara  he has to show us Rinnegan techniques and MS techniques, why is he saving that huge number of surprises and moments for later, give us something now!!!



I'm not actually sure of how effective animal path would be. From what I remember they had the rods sticking through them? Which leads me to believe he'd have to manipulate them with his chakra directly. Thinking about it, it wouldn't surprise me if the animal path allowed the individual to summon any animal on the planet, but they'd have to subjugate them in order to apply them in battle.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2013)

this chapter ends with moon eye plan......... and oro, smiling 

also, hinata and sakura say more pointless shit


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Aug 6, 2013)

Animal realm is weird, I wonder if we will ever get a proper explanation on whats up with it.

I mean it does seem like Nagato was controlling them with the black rods, but that can't actually be animal realms power since he controls the other pain bodies the same way, not to mention the black rods are Madara's "will" what ever the hell that means.

I guess it might just be the ability to summon things with out a contract, but that's kind of useless since they won't be under your control, unless you kill them and take control of their corpse with the black rods.

I guess maybe in theory a Rinnegan user could summon a Bijuu and then use the out path to control it? But if that was the case, Nagato would have done that earlier with the 3 tails instead of having Tobi and Deidara capture it. Then again, Kishi probably didn't think that far ahead.

What ever, I'm probably giving it more thought then Kishi ever did, and I doubt we will ever see it used again.

Asura realm is also pretty stupid and makes no sense.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 6, 2013)

Addy said:


> this chapter ends with moon eye plan......... and oro, smiling
> 
> also, hinata and sakura say more pointless shit



Unless they kiss each other they shouldn't appear.


----------



## Kaizoku Kage (Aug 6, 2013)

Kurama finally speaks through Naruto and gives the Alliance some words of wisdom.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 6, 2013)

ParkerRobbins said:


> Asura realm is also pretty stupid and makes no sense.



Ashura was explained in some databook.

I think the idea is that the user can transform his own body into mechanical components. It's extremely flexible.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Shattering said:


> He could use massiva animals and give them susano'o armor but it would work better with mokuton monsters I guess...
> 
> This friend of Madara  he has to show us Rinnegan techniques and MS techniques, why is he saving that huge number of surprises and moments for later, give us something now!!!



Multiple Animal Summons with Susanoo armor?


You sir, just blew my fucking mind. :sanji


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Aug 6, 2013)

Why can't Madara just spam meteors? I would like to see a sky full of meteors.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Why didn't Obito reclaim his left eye after wood raping Hidden Mist's fake pursuit squad?


----------



## shadowmaria (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> Why didn't Obito reclaim his left eye after wood raping Hidden Mist's fake pursuit squad?



Because Kishi is making it up as he goes along


----------



## Gunners (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> Why didn't Obito reclaim his left eye after wood raping Hidden Mist's fake pursuit squad?


He didn't sever his bond with Kakashi.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Aug 6, 2013)

it will be another filler chapter.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Gunners said:


> He didn't sever his bond with Kakashi.







Yeah he did.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 6, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Why can't Madara just spam meteors? I would like to see a sky full of meteors.



plot... but its not that hard to deat with the meteors , S/T barrier , FTG , hashirama could stop that with alot of wood forest ..... meteor jutsu has counters cuz a huge ass juibidama got teleported , meteors would be something less easy for the alliance


----------



## Hayn (Aug 6, 2013)

Kurama tries to talk to the ten tail inside Obito.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 6, 2013)

ヒナタ「やっぱりナルトくんかっこいい・・・」
サクラ「何にやついてんのよヒナタ！サスケくんは？！」
ヒナタ「あ・・・うん、大丈夫だよ。」
ナルトとサスケさらに追い討ち。オビト追い込まれる。
マダラと柱間は一騎打ちに。
マダラは柱間の背後につき抱きかかえ飛ぶ。
どこかへ飛ぶ。

"Naruto-kun cool after all ..." Hinata
Sakura, "Hinata-kun! Sasuke gonna Tsuiten Ya to what?!"
"Yeah ... Oh, I'm fine." Hinata
On attacks further follow Naruto and Sasuke. Be forced Obito.
In single combat pillar between Madara.
Madara fly embraced with behind the pillar between.
I fly to somewhere.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 6, 2013)

Naruto should just transform to the 9 tails and then let sasuke possess him with Susano'o armour.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 6, 2013)

Naruto just needs to go in BM, ignore Sasuke and just help Minato and Tobirama.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 6, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> ヒナタ「やっぱりナルトくんかっこいい・・・」
> サクラ「何にやついてんのよヒナタ！サスケくんは？！」
> ヒナタ「あ・・・うん、大丈夫だよ。」
> ナルトとサスケさらに追い討ち。オビト追い込まれる。
> ...



What's this?


----------



## Abz (Aug 6, 2013)

Lovely said:


> What's this?



bollocks...


----------



## Rosi (Aug 6, 2013)

Lovely said:


> What's this?


alexu spouting his usual shit


----------



## Shattering (Aug 6, 2013)

Rosi said:


> alexu spouting his usual shit



He is ultimate bijuu now


----------



## The Faceless Man (Aug 6, 2013)

Abz said:


> bollocks...



fake spoilers....



Lovely said:


> What's this?



fake spoilers , normal people enjoy this


----------



## Scizor (Aug 6, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> fake spoilers....
> 
> 
> 
> fake spoilers , normal people enjoy this



All we're asking for is to actually mention they are fake spoilers as you post them.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2013)

i wonder why Kurama is so silent


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder why Kurama is so silent


Tidying up the house in case Sasuke comes over again


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder why Kurama is so silent



I wonder why Bee isn't doing anything.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder why Kurama is so silent



He is afraid madara will yell at him


----------



## KevKev (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i wonder why Kurama is so silent





BlinkST said:


> Tidying up the house in case Sasuke comes over again


Aww, shet.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2013)

Gabe said:


> He is afraid madara will yell at him



or hashirama petting him on his head and makes him sleep :rofl


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Tidying up the house in case Sasuke comes over again


ROFL


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeanne I like your prediction for the next chapter

"ROFL" but I think it will be more like ROFD

Roll on floor dying


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> I wonder why Bee isn't doing anything.



at least he appeared commenting some shit...Kurama just disappeared, he might be fapping to the NaruSasu porn



Gabe said:


> He is afraid madara will yell at him



true, he started to get way more quiet after mads came around 



Prince Vegeta said:


> Jeanne I like your prediction for the next chapter
> 
> "ROFL" but I think it will be more like ROFD
> 
> Roll on floor dying





i wanted Juubito to just Roll on the floor killing the alliance


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> Chapter this week, break, possible early release.



Is there gonna be any of the big 3 next week?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 6, 2013)

Do not speak Lord Kurama's name unless its to celebrate his glory.

Now.

If Obito uses ANY Rinnegan abilities to deal with the Amaterasengan...the Kakashi fight will be the greatest pile of goat dung to ever occur in this manga.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Do not speak Lord Kurama's name unless its to celebrate his glory.
> 
> Now.
> 
> If Obito uses ANY Rinnegan abilities to deal with the Amaterasengan...the Kakashi fight will be the greatest pile of goat dung to ever occur in this manga.


we are just missing lord Kurama's greatness around 



if Obito pull anything rinnegan related now...everything that happened before will be BS


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> if Obito pull anything rinnegan related now...everything that happened before will be BS



Unless becoming the Juubi's Jinchuuriki allows him to use new abilities.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2013)

I wanted Kurama to give his blessing to NaruSasu, now that Minato already did.

I also want him to have a talk with Minato the day of his death


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> I wanted Kurama to give his blessing to NaruSasu, now that Minato already did.
> 
> I also want him to have a talk with Minato the day of his death



Yawn, boring. Minato just needs to return Kurama's Yin chakra so Naruto can wipe the floor with Obito, somehow.

It's Madara time.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> Unless becoming the Juubi's Jinchuuriki allows him to use new abilities.



could be , as long as its justified

he stopped using his MS powers so i dont know


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> could be , as long as its justified
> 
> he stopped using his MS powers so i dont know



Of course. It's time to move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> Yawn, boring. Minato just needs to return Kurama's Yin chakra so Naruto can wipe the floor with Obito, somehow.
> 
> It's Madara time.



i swear that have Madara assuming his rightful place in the plot would be what i wish the most right now in the manga...im just not that optimistic.



Klue said:


> Of course. It's time to move on to bigger and better things.



yeah, like Madara's PS


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i swear that have Madara assuming his rightful place in the plot would be what i wish the most right now in the manga...im just not that optimistic.



It's probably too soon. Obito hasn't done anything yet, but right before he takes over the world, and everyone believes he has one.....


MADARA!!!



Jeαnne said:


> yeah, like Madara's PS



Lol, I hate you. 




Naw, not really.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2013)

with all the talk about kyuubi,  i see kyyubi mode sasuke


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 6, 2013)

Only 4-6 more hours


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Addy said:


> with all the talk about kyuubi,  i see kyyubi mode sasuke



"Kyuubi mode Sasuke," is to you what "Enter House of Hyuuga," is to Bart. 


God bless his soul, by the way.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2013)

Addy said:


> with all the talk about kyuubi,  i see kyyubi mode sasuke


Sasuke with a tail


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke with a tail



It'll be the opposite of what we saw from Madara at VOTE. Kyuubi Chakra covering the Susanoo.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> "Kyuubi mode Sasuke,"



to be fair, i have a new thing every week 

last week it was sasuhina. before that, i think it was SM orochimaru. this time it is itachi riding on a time traveling dragon and kyuubi mode sasuke 




> is to you what "Enter House of Hyuuga," is to Bart.
> 
> 
> God bless his soul, by the way.


bart is dead?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> It's probably too soon. Obito hasn't done anything yet, but right before he takes over the world, and everyone believes he has one.....
> 
> 
> MADARA!!!
> ...


HUE            



Addy said:


> to be fair, i have a new thing every week
> 
> last week it was sasuhina. before that, i think it was SM orochimaru. this time it is itachi riding on a time traveling dragon and kyuubi mode sasuke
> 
> ...





Bart commited suicide after Neji's death


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Addy said:


> to be fair, i have a new thing every week
> 
> last week it was sasuhina. before that, i think it was SM orochimaru. this time it is itachi riding on a time traveling dragon and kyuubi mode sasuke



Dragon and Kyuubi Mode Sasuke? 



Addy said:


> bart is dead?



Neji is; Bart might as well be.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke with a tail



fuck the tail. think about the rage people will have because of it 

naruto fans: nooooooooo, that was the only thing that separated him from sasuke, kishi!!!!!!!1 

sasuke fans: nooooooo, sasuke needs naruto and he has yet to show EMS?


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Addy said:


> fuck the tail. think about the rage people will have because of it
> 
> naruto fans: nooooooooo, that was the only thing that separated him from sasuke, kishi!!!!!!!1
> 
> sasuke fans: nooooooo, sasuke needs naruto and he has yet to show EMS?



Oh, so that's why you want him to obtain Sage Mode too.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 6, 2013)

I predict Ino.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> It'll be the opposite of what we saw from Madara at VOTE. Kyuubi Chakra covering the Susanoo.





though i still prefer the scenario where he is riding Naruto in kyuubi form


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> though i still prefer the scenario where he is riding Naruto in kyuubi form



Lol Jeanne, stop.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> Dragon and Kyuubi Mode Sasuke?



i have an idea for a hentai. itachi travels threw time on a dragon and has sex with every bitch :sanji


kyuubi mode sasuke is a separate thing, though. i have been fucking around with  IpHr0z3nI about the idea in here  

dude is really serious about it  he even takes my BM itachi edit seriously 

 :rofl 



> Neji is; Bart might as well be.



now, i am seriously worried about bart : argh


----------



## Sango-chan (Aug 6, 2013)

I predict Enter House of Kunoichi's!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue, Jeanne, and Addy are having too much fun and I am jelly. 

I predict Shikamaru and Hidan


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> Oh, so that's why you want him to obtain Sage Mode too.



sage mode would be on a whole other level of trolling that i don't think kishi even dares hinting at. kyuubi mode, however, was  reduced to fodder candy recently so it is possible


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

I predict one page of Madara and Hashirama. He'll take the chunk in chapter 643.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2013)

Obito uses a country wide shirina tensei or another black orb. Eventually obito has to use the rinnegan.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 6, 2013)

Sasuke needs a female susano'o...


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> I predict one page of Madara and Hashirama. He'll take the chunk in chapter 643.



wonder if kishi skips that fight all together


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Addy said:


> sage mode would be on a whole other level of trolling that i don't think kishi even dares hinting at. kyuubi mode, however, was  reduced to fodder candy recently so it is possible



True, so true.

But if he is going to gain a power up, why not give him a bit of Naruto's DNA?


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Sasuke needs a female susano'o...



do uchiha females even have the sharingan?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> Lol Jeanne, stop.


what? they are meant to be, with fire and snakes and all


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> what? they are meant to be, with fire and snakes and all



My mind, has been blown. :sanji


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2013)

Wonder when Madara uses a wood tech in front of hashirama to mess with him


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Wonder when Madara uses a wood tech in front of hashirama to mess with him



Knowing Hashirama, he already knows Madara has Wood Release. 

He can sense the wood.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> True, so true.
> 
> But if he is going to gain a power up, why not give him a bit of Naruto's DNA?



because sasuke has itachi's eye and itachi > rennigan 

and we already saw naruto vs the rennigan as with nagato where he lost........ twice against pain until hinata saved him. he also was shit against madara who had EMS and the rennigan even if senjufied but sasuke would be uzumakified so less hax but still hax.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Addy said:


> because sasuke has itachi's eye and itachi > rennigan
> 
> and we already saw naruto vs the rennigan as with nagato where he lost........ twice against pain until hinata saved him. he also was shit against madara who had EMS and the rennigan even if senjufied but sasuke would be uzumakified so less hax but still hax.



Itachi's DNA + Rinnegan > 



Do it Kishi.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> what? they are meant to be, with fire and snakes and all



i still think kishi just looks at those pretty images and just takes the names


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> Knowing Hashirama, he already knows Madara has Wood Release.
> 
> He can sense the wood.


he just doesnt expect it to be on his chest, but up somewhere else


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> Itachi's DNA + Rinnegan >



itachi > anything in this manga if we want to go by kishi's treatment for itachi. i  still think that itachi was stabbed and sliced by kabuto just so kishi can give kabuto fans a bone


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> he just doesnt expect it to be on his chest, but up somewhere else



Added Wood Dragon attachments to his Perfect S.U.S?


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Wonder when Madara uses a wood tech in front of hashirama to mess with him



what if madara can use the budah zord like hashirama?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> Added Wood Dragon attachments to his Perfect S.U.S?



 


ok i better stop derailing this shit 


i predict that Obito will almost kill NaruSasu, and they will have to be saved AGAIN, Izanami 2.0


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2013)

so 25 members in this thread and only 2 are active in it?


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i predict that Obito will almost kill NaruSasu, and they will have to be saved AGAIN, Izanami 2.0



and then i will do my "i told you so " thread  as everyone regrets voting minato a 1/10


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2013)

Addy said:


> what if madara can use the budah zord like hashirama?



That is what I am expecting to see or his susano combined with the wood dragon


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2013)

Gabe said:


> That is what I am expecting to see or his susano combined with the wood dragon



mecha budah zord


----------



## KevKev (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> Yawn, boring. Minato just needs to return Kurama's Yin chakra so Naruto can wipe the floor with Obito, somehow.
> 
> It's Madara time.



Minato can't get enough of the da essence of Kurama


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2013)

One thing I been disappointed about was that madara did not try and impale tobirama for killing his brother. They hated each other and no payback for madara. He is to busy trying to get some hashirama love


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 6, 2013)

Gabe said:


> One thing I been disappointed about was that madara did not try and impale tobirama for killing his brother. They hated each other and no payback for madara. He is to busy trying to get some hashirama love



He never showed interest in him even after he killed Izuna.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2013)

Addy said:


> and then i will do my "i told you so " thread  as everyone regrets voting minato a 1/10


Minato's bizarre named jutsu might be Izanami level 




Madara is too in love with Hashirama to even hold any grudge against the assassin of his brother


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Minato's bizarre named jutsu might be Izanami level
> 
> 
> 
> ...



madara is classic case of "i hate you so much that i want fuck you right now" type of villain.

adventure bros did it first


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2013)

Addy said:


> madara is classic case of "i hate you so much that i want fuck you right now" type of villain.
> 
> adventure bros did it first


Btw, Madara will try to fuse with Hashirama, i feel it


----------



## Weapon (Aug 6, 2013)

Wait so there isn't a break this week?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 6, 2013)

Minato's new move should be showcased this week...if not i might just give up seriously. He missed doing it three times already.

Obito will bring the current fight to another stage of difficulty by owning them with other techniques besides that black stuff.

Hahsirama and madara's clash will enter a new stage...maybe madara fucks him over somehow. Maybe some kage/orochimaru group coverage...if not that then alliance coverage. Fuck all that though minato jutsu come first...shit should get a chapter named/dedicated to it for how long we waited.


----------



## Bane (Aug 6, 2013)

NO! NO NO NO NO NO! NO DAMN YAOI IN THIS MANGA! NOOOPPPPEEEE!


Maybe a little bit.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2013)

Kishi is delaying Minato's move exacly like he delayed Izanami 



Bane said:


> NO! NO NO NO NO NO! NO DAMN YAOI IN THIS MANGA! NOOOPPPPEEEE!



















> Maybe a little bit.


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 6, 2013)

I predict meteors.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> He never showed interest in him even after he killed Izuna.


We saw hashiramas perspective, maybe when we see madaras it will be different he did not like or trusted tobirama who knows


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 6, 2013)

Minato's jutsu will cause Juubito to evolve further, Minato gets soul-ripped, Naruto has to learn something called the Final Rasengan which will cost him all of his powers, he does it, Obito severely weakened, then Itachi comes and seals Obito with Totsuka and Obito is sentenced to 20.000 years in prison.

See what I did there?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 6, 2013)

I predict wood, lots and lots of wood.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2013)

Maybe obito will escape the attack the same way he did the Ameratsu itachi setup in sasuke to kill obito. And we see how he did it. If it was not izanagi


----------



## Sarry (Aug 6, 2013)

Hopefully Kakashi stays out of the fight for another two chapters. I wanna see more of Madara fighting.


----------



## Sango-chan (Aug 6, 2013)

Jyuubito will do some epic trolling ending that chapter with another "WTF" Moment .


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 6, 2013)

Whatever it is I hope the gokage never arrive, hope they get lost or killed by Orochimaru.


----------



## Monna (Aug 6, 2013)

The Juubi powers will grant Obito unlimited izanagi.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> I predict meteors.



lol, what if hashirama's budah zord grapes the meteors like a rasengan as he did with bijuu dama?


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2013)

ok, i just had an idea.

since minato has the 6 bijuu bombs around him from juubito, what if he uses them as rasengans with his flash dance no jutsu?


----------



## Harbour (Aug 6, 2013)

Predict one Madarama panel at max and 16 pages of Shikamaru's thoughts.


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 6, 2013)

Addy said:


> lol, what if hashirama's budah zord grapes the meteors like a rasengan as he did with bijuu dama?



That would be glorious, make it happen kishi.


----------



## Monna (Aug 6, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Predict one Madarama panel at max and 16 pages of Shikamaru's thoughts.


Shikamaru will have flashbacks about his dad.


----------



## Addy (Aug 6, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> That would be glorious, make it happen kishi.



imagine, the final battle is madara and hashirama throwing rocks at each other :rofl


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 6, 2013)

Addy said:


> imagine, the final battle is madara and hashirama throwing rocks at each other :rofl



In Megazords, don't let that part out.

Glorious!


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Addy said:


> ok, i just had an idea.
> 
> since minato has the 6 bijuu bombs around him from juubito, what if he uses them as rasengans with his flash dance no jutsu?



[YOUTUBE]7ZCmPuPPlkg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2013)

i have a bad feeling that this will be an alliance chapter


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i have a bad feeling that this will be an alliance chapter



Oh god no, not these fodders please.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 6, 2013)

*Naruto 624:
*
Alliance continues to attack

They think they have the situation under control

Juubito tanks everything and proceeds to do something massive 

reaction panels

Somebody pops in

*Chapter end.*


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 6, 2013)

Kakashi NEEDS to come back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am having a feeling that Shikaku strategy is whats going to defeat the Juubi. Their death is not going to go in vain going by the Asuma's death.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2013)

Yachiru said:


> Oh god no, not these fodders please.


i know , last chapter i was in panic when i started to read the alliance painels


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2013)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Kakashi NEEDS to come back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am having a feeling that Shikaku strategy is whats going to defeat the Juubi. Their death is not going to go in vain going by the Asuma's death.



didnt the strategy already failed it was giving everyone narutos chakra. and it did not finish off the juubi


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 6, 2013)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Kakashi NEEDS to come back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am having a feeling that Shikaku strategy is whats going to defeat the Juubi. Their death is not going to go in vain going by the Asuma's death.



They already used it. It was Naruto transferring the kyubi chakra to everyone.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i know , last chapter i was in panic when i started to read the alliance painels



Shikamaru will definitely troll Madara in the end. He's one of Kishi's golden boys.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i have a bad feeling that this will be an alliance chapter



I kind of feel the same. 

Or at least a "take heart!" chapter where everyone acts like motivational cheerleaders.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> Shikamaru will definitely troll Madara in the end. He's one of Kishi's golden boys.



I hope so. Shikamaru is a boss.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> Shikamaru will definitely troll Madara in the end. He's one of Kishi's golden boys.


i see him giving some important logical support when the time comes, or organizing the strategy that will allow Kishi to throw a bone at the alliance, they will definitely contribute in some way to defeat them in the end


----------



## Saru (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> Shikamaru will definitely troll Madara in the end. He's one of Kishi's golden boys.



there's truth in this


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 6, 2013)

I hope Shikamaru actually does something like calls orders. All he did last chapter was basically point out how the entire alliance is fodder.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 6, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> I hope Shikamaru actually does something like calls orders. All he did last chapter was basically point out how the entire alliance is fodder.


recognize your limitations is the first step to success


----------



## Prototype (Aug 6, 2013)

I can see it now...

*Chapter 642: We're Stars Too!*

The Alliance tries to help. Obito and NF don't give a shit.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 6, 2013)

@Jeanne

Yeah but it was still lame 

I want to see skilled shinobi from other villages be ordered to do massive damage to Juubito. 

@blackout


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i see him giving some important logical support when the time comes, or organizing the strategy that will allow Kishi to throw a bone at the alliance, they will definitely contribute in some way to defeat them in the end



Shikamaru is going to pull a Vegeta, and Madara is Cell.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 6, 2013)

@klue


so Shikamaru is gonna launch a barrage of attacks at  him only for his attacks to be useless?


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> @klue
> 
> 
> so he's gonna attack him only for his attacks to be useless?



Can't find the clip. Vegeta attacks Cell from the rear, Gohan takes it.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm kinda upset Juubi lost to Obito


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 6, 2013)

One Piece Spoilers are out.... should be seeing something soon for us...


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Aug 6, 2013)

*Chapter 642: Eye Of The Moon*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Juubito is enveloped by Amaterasu*
Naruto: Heh, dad and the old guy are pretty great, we hit him!
Tobirama: (This kid...) But it won't be enough to finish him...
Minato: Yeah, now we have to...
Juubito: Shinra tensei! *the flames are blown away, along with Naruto, Sasuke, Minato and Tobirama*
All: !?
Juubito: That was a good try, but *transforms again and starts to look more like the So6P, a sword materializes in his other hand* this the end. *appears behind Tobirama and cuts him with the sword*
Hiruzen: Second! Giant fireball jutsu lolkaton *Juubito easily stops it with the staff, but it gives Tobirama a chance to get away*
Tobirama: Ugh! What speed! It's like the hiraishin... *notices his wound is not regenerating* what!? (is it that sword?)
Naruto: What's going on? Weren't edo tensei immortal?
Juubito: No jutsu is above me. I understand now *hits the ground with his staff and Tobirama disappears*
Naruto: !? Weren't edo tenseis immortal?
Minato: It has to be that sword, I don't know what it is, but be careful, Naruto, Sasuke.
Naruto: Yeah...
---
Hashirama: Brother!!! Damn... you did well.
Madara: Obito seems to be ready, well then Hashirama, enough stalling...
Hashirama: What are you planning Madara?
Madara: Hmm... teach Obito some respect for his elders you could say... *closes his eyes* Mangekyo Sharingan! *opens his eyes* Kamui! *disappears*
Hashirama: !!! (I don't remember Madara having that ability).
---
*Madara appears in front of Juubito*
Naruto: He can do that too?!
Sasuke: So that's Uchiha Madara...
Juubito: !!! That's...! So you still had a secret.
Madara: Of course. I expected that you would betray me.
Juubito: Hmm... but now, I'm stronger than you. No one can stop me.
Madara: I won't stop, I just need you to obey me. I've been saving this technique for that... Koto Amatsukami!
Naruto: Itachi used that before...
Sasuke: Two MS abilities, how is it possible?
Juubito: Now it's Uchiha Shisui's! *paralyzed* How?
Madara: You don't need to know. Now, Obito, let's begin *does a hand seal and Obito looks up at the moon*
Juubito: Nooo! (Rin... *cue unnecessary flashbacks*)
[Concentric circles appear on the moon]
Everyone: !!!
Note: Madara reveals his trump card and Infinite Tsukiyomi starts, can anyone stop him!?!?!?

Chapter 643: The Truth Behind Uchiha Madara


----------



## KevKev (Aug 6, 2013)

Since there's a break next week, the cliffhanger better fucking be The sky and moon turning red, Kishi.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Aug 6, 2013)

lets hope we actually progress the story this time. this fights gone on long enough.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 6, 2013)

@kev

Or a return of a certain Jashinist works too 

Kill me 

@Klue

Ahhh....I see what you did there


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 6, 2013)

Raging Bird said:


> One Piece Spoilers are out.... should be seeing something soon for us...



OP gets spoilers like 1 day before Nardo  So don't hold your breath.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> *Chapter 642: Eye Of The Moon*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Rinnegan appear on the moon?

Not bad.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 6, 2013)

Rainbow Cake, don't worry, Hidan will come back for Shikamaru. He'll blitz him with him scythe


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 6, 2013)

I dislike reading long,well-written chapter predictions. Mainly because it leads me to be disappointed with the real chapter most of the time 

@kevkev

Nuuuuu! 

I want them to become frienemies pek

.....or blitzing works too


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Hidan is deer shit now.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 6, 2013)

@klue

A very sexy piece of deer shit


----------



## Near67 (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't care what anyone says but I still believe that Konan will resurrect from the dead and backstab Jubito with one of her paper swords, and make him explode. Simple has that


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 6, 2013)

Chapter will be nothing really happening with the cliffhanger "Naruto and Sasuke in trouble again?!"


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Aug 6, 2013)

Klue said:


> Hidan is deer shit now.



I approve of this message.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 6, 2013)

Something needs to happen. We can't have another suspense attempt of "What will they do now ?".


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh Otaku~ 


 @near

she had her beautiful death.  Reviving her would ruin it

@Aban

probably

@moon fang

what will they do now?

How shall they counter this threat?

What is the next step?

Whatever shall our heroes do?

is this really the end?

When will these chapters actually have some plot progression?

Find out in chapter 863!!!


----------



## Near67 (Aug 6, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Chapter will be nothing really happening with the cliffhanger "Naruto and Sasuke in trouble again?!"



At least it won't be Sakura


----------



## KevKev (Aug 6, 2013)

>OKay Sakura gets hurt
>Naruto and Sasuke gets pissed
>Naruto gets Kurama chakra from Minato and enters Kurama Mode
>Sasuke Releases PS with Itachi's treasures 
>Kuramazord named Itachi is born


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 6, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Juubito: No jutsu is above me. I understand now *hits the ground with his staff and *Tobirama disappears**


----------



## ch1p (Aug 6, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Chapter will be nothing really happening with the cliffhanger "Naruto and Sasuke in trouble again?!"



They've been in trouble for chapters and chapters. If they were any other chapter, ad nauseum 'character x is useless'.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 6, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> @moon fang
> 
> what will they do now?
> 
> ...



 *dead*


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 6, 2013)

At this point I'm just hoping for anything other than another chapter of "OKAY GUYS I'M GONNA HIT HIM WITH MY SUPER SECRET AWESOME NEW JUTSU, SURELY IT WILL WORK THIS TIME! "


----------



## Near67 (Aug 6, 2013)

Maybe Orochimaru will find Obito's sharingan Lab and implant all of those sharingans into his chest.
We will have Danzou 2.0


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 6, 2013)

I think this is one of those generic transition chapters. Only this time with a plot twist since there's a 1 week break.


----------



## Klue (Aug 6, 2013)

Near67 said:


> Maybe Orochimaru will find Obito's sharingan Lab and implant all of those sharingans into his chest.
> We will have Danzou 2.0



Kishi does like to recycle.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 6, 2013)

Kishimoto wont stop to troll and ruin Minato character to make the other two Hokages shine.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Aug 6, 2013)

Juubito encounters a shocking attack from the infant Sarutobi: Dirty Diaper no Jutsu!

Hinata is wearing a Wonderbra!

Kisame returns in a sushi roll!

We find out Ten Ten's last name in actually Eleven!

Hidan returns as the new (naked) delivery boy for Teuchi!

Cliffhanger: We await to see who is watering Mr. Ukki!!!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 6, 2013)

@Harbour

Meanwhile Hiruzen doesn't even exist...

@otaki

Lacks naked Hidan and explosions. Come on Otaki, Chikara got it right. :ignoramus


----------



## Harbour (Aug 7, 2013)

> Meanwhile Hiruzen doesn't even exist...


Pretty sure it will be his turn to do smthing cool to save Minato's and Tobirama's ass.


----------



## Otaku Shrink (Aug 7, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> @Harbour
> 
> Meanwhile Hiruzen doesn't even exist...
> 
> ...



Fine. I gave you Hidan, but no explosions. Dirty Diaper no Jutsu is explosive enough.


----------



## Saru (Aug 7, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Pretty sure it will be his turn to do smthing cool to save Minato's and Tobirama's ass.



me too but I'm afraid to have such daringly high hopes.

chapter comes and Hiruzen gets a reaction panel.


----------



## azurelegance (Aug 7, 2013)

Minato will finally reveal the _Rasen Senkō Chō Rinbu Kōsan Shiki Jutsu_


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 7, 2013)

May get a hint of Oro and Tsunade because Hiruzen really needs to do something soon...


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 7, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> May get a hint of Oro and Tsunade because Hiruzen really needs to do something soon...



Is he still regenerating ? lol


----------



## Luftwaffles (Aug 7, 2013)

Tenten Eleven.

Holy shit, it has a ring to it


----------



## Nic (Aug 7, 2013)

I predict another bad cliffhanger.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 7, 2013)

@otaki

That's fine with me :ignoramus

@azure

I know it's going to end up being "impressive" but it's Juubito. He'll probably tank whatever minato has to hit him with


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 7, 2013)

Ino will finally use her telekinesis and Shinranshin.


----------



## Saru (Aug 7, 2013)

whatever the case, I feel like the Kages, Orochimaru, and Taka would get a dramatic entrance... or they'll just kind of show up at some terrible moment and react.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 7, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Something needs to happen. We can't have another suspense attempt of "What will they do now ?".


yeah, its getting annoying


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Aug 7, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> *Chapter 642: Eye Of The Moon*
> Sasuke: Two MS abilities, how is it possible?


lol Seriously dude? 




Near67 said:


> I don't care what anyone says but I still believe that Konan will resurrect from the dead and backstab Jubito with one of her paper swords, and make him explode. Simple has that


Bro, she never had paper swords. The concept doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah, its getting annoying



i honestly would rather have fights and feats with hopeless situations being resolved instead of obtio and naruto bickering back and forth for another 50 chapters


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 7, 2013)

Nic said:


> I predict another bad cliffhanger.



The Gokages arrive and save members of the alliance last second


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 7, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> i honestly would rather have fights and feats with hopeless situations being resolved instead of obtio and naruto bickering back and forth for another 50 chapters


well yeah, but considering how good this shit could be right now, both options suck.


Kishi is totally holding things up for the sake of something


----------



## Toonz (Aug 7, 2013)

Come on Kishi you need to bring out the goat kakashi


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> well yeah, but considering how good this shit could be right now, both options suck.
> 
> 
> Kishi is totally holding things up for the sake of something



You already read enough of my threads to know my expectations and what would satisfy me. But the longer this stuff drags out and with how the manga seems to be coming to an end. It makes me nervous that kishi is just gonna flop the whole thing. Since he has been dropping pieces of the ball every 5-10 chapters


----------



## Klue (Aug 7, 2013)

Obito will launch his counter attack this week. The forum's collective pants shall smell of shit.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 7, 2013)

Obito breaks out (as if that wasn't obvious) and keeps attacking. Probably end with another "oh no!" moment. 

Hopefully we get some insight on what exactly Madara's trying to do here.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 7, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> You already read enough of my threads to know my expectations and what would satisfy me. But the longer this stuff drags out and with how the manga seems to be coming to an end. It makes me nervous that kishi is just gonna flop the whole thing. Since he has been dropping pieces of the ball every 5-10 chapters


well, i still believe that Kishi is kind of waiting for the right time for it, you know

when everybody get there, like, really...i think that it will be the time


----------



## Klue (Aug 7, 2013)

Obito's Jin transformation is beginning to look rather lame to me. I hope he transforms again: Condom Obito.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 7, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> The Gokages arrive and save members of the alliance last second get owned so hard, even the fodders will seem like monsters in comparison.



There, fixed it for ya


----------



## Klue (Aug 7, 2013)

Forgot about the GoKages, not as if they matter at all. More fodder for Obito.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 7, 2013)

*Naruto and co. will?!!!!!!*


----------



## alcoholmixture (Aug 7, 2013)

Sarry said:


> There, fixed it for ya



 They will probably fight Mads a second time so Hashi can focus on Obito.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 7, 2013)

i want Orochimaru...i feel like things are being hold because of him


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 7, 2013)

Klue said:


> Obito's Jin transformation is beginning to look rather lame to me. I hope he transforms again: Condom Obito.



Butterflybito incoming?

Truthfully, though, nothing beats Butterflyzen.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't want the Gokages to come and fight even though I know they will. If they couldn't handle Madara I doubt they'd stand a chance against Juubito. But I could totally see kishi pulling a "all-together" attack where Juubito some how is harmed for real. 

@jeanne

I agree. I wanna see what oro and friends are doing


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Aug 7, 2013)

I predict that this next chapter will contain the phrases

"Overwhelming...!" and "Despair!"

I must be psychic.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 7, 2013)

a thing about this fight is that Kishi is lacking a commenter, you know...akin to what Zetsu was during Sasuke's and Itachi's fight. I think that once Orochimaru gets there, a lot of things that we are witnessing could start to be explained throught him


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 7, 2013)

alcoholmixture said:


> They will probably fight Mads a second time so Hashi can focus on Obito.



After what Madara said last week? Hell no.


----------



## Monna (Aug 7, 2013)

Klue said:


> Obito will launch his counter attack this week. The forum's collective pants shall smell of shit.


Best case scenario. I hope this happens.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Aug 7, 2013)

By now Hiruzen has probably already regenerated and figured out how to counter Juubito's jutsu. However, his countermeasures, combined with Minato's tech and the cooperation of the others, will only bring the battle to a standstill. The battle between Hashirama and Madara will also reach a maddening impasse. 

Perhaps only a game-changing tactic by Shikamaru and/or Orochimaru will cause any significant change.

After this, the Alliance will likely gain the upper hand once more, until the Juubi completes its final transformation.


----------



## Klue (Aug 7, 2013)

Can't wait until Madara rips another chunk off. The Rinnegan shall reach new heights.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> a thing about this fight is that Kishi is lacking a commenter, you know...akin to what Zetsu was during Sasuke's and Itachi's fight. I think that once Orochimaru gets there, a lot of things that we are witnessing could start to be explained throught him



Hinata seems to be filling that role so far, through Sakura's questions. 

I just hope someone else joins the fight.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 7, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> After what Madara said last week? Hell no.


im sure Madara wont stop fighting Hashirama until his trump card is ready


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 7, 2013)

I wanna see infinite tsukiyomi 


And I hope Obito gets casted in it. But that won't be for several chapters


----------



## Klue (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> im sure Madara wont stop fighting Hashirama until his trump card is ready



Too bad we're stuck watching Obito stand around and accomplish nothing.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 7, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> Hinata seems to be filling that role so far, through Sakura's questions.
> 
> I just hope someone else joins the fight.


no she isnt, im not talking about informing the other alliance members...its more about informing the reader.

For example, when Itachi activated Susanoo, Zetsu explained it for us more or less...now we are seeing Obito using Juubi's powers but we are pretty much lost here. I believe Orochimaru could be the guy to translate for the other what is up, since he has researched about so much stuff, he might know what kind of power Obito is using and what it can relate to.

Orochimaru could also comment about Madara and Hashirama, and what is up with the Uchiha and the Senju power. We are lacking that person that makes the links and explains stuff for us, and the alliance. For example, arent these fuckers questioning why Juubi had a giant sharingan and could use mokuton?

He is certainly the guy who could also explain to us the link between sage mode/Juugo's power and Juubi.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 7, 2013)

Someone should mention that the pattern of Obito's seal on his back looks a lot to Naruto's in KCM.

Maybe Tobirama will do it, since he just took a good look to his back when he appeared behind him to swap places. Or anyone else that knows enough about Fuuinjutsu, but going for him since his Hiraishin (same goes to Minato's) uses seals.


----------



## αce (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes but Obito's back still looks different from the original RS, meaning that there is another transformation coming. The only thing that happened last chapter was him regaining control of the Juubi and getting his consciousness back. The last transformation didn't happen yet.


----------



## Kazeshini (Aug 7, 2013)

Watch jackshit happen again.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 7, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> Hinata seems to be filling that role so far, through Sakura's questions.
> 
> I just hope someone else joins the fight.



The most important information she provided in the last chapter : They're smiling.
Cos Kishi doesn't know how to draw Sasuke smiling, so he got hinata to tell us that's a smile I'm trying to draw.....


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 7, 2013)

I have the feeling that Orochimaru wont even fight much, he might team up with Hiruzen but i think that he will be there to display all his knowledge about the stuff that they are witnessing...we just need this 

He might contribute a lot with his knowledge mainly in Sasuke's case, if his intention at this point is really watch him do his shit. We might get a parallel between Orochimaru and Minato at some point, each one supporting one of the main characters with knowledge and power. 

Minato was lead to seal kurama inside of Naruto because he believed something, he has information that we dont know, and he also has a gift to Naruto. Orochimaru on the other side has also now somehow silently entrusted Sasuke with something, so he could be the one to complement him with information, as well as gift him with something. Orochimaru and Kabuto were too focused on Sasuke and the reason behind this must come around soon.


----------



## Virgofenix (Aug 7, 2013)

MadaHashi fight will probably, sadly, be off-paneled.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, Mads and Hashi will have to clean things up sooner or later, we need to discover how Madara survived after all.

Lets hope its later, because it would mean that Madara's trump card will succeed.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 7, 2013)

Another mountain gets blown up.

Kishi td me through an email.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 7, 2013)

Blown up or cut in half?


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 7, 2013)

Enter: House of Uchiha


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Aug 7, 2013)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I predict Ino.


She'll solo again 



KevKev said:


> I'm kinda upset Juubi lost to Obito


Me too 
But I still have faith. Juubi for FV 



Klue said:


> Rinnegan appear on the moon?
> 
> Not bad.


It's just the beginning. When all the nine tomoe appear, IT will begin 





Hiko Seijurou said:


> lol Seriously dude?


Yep


----------



## Jad (Aug 7, 2013)

I thought of the most generic, boring scenario Kishi could think of, then added a sprinkle of crap to it.
*
I predict:*

Minato is going to say something about how he is proud of what Naruto has become. Tobirama will state how Sasuke is a nice kid and the Uchiha are not all bad - and how much different things could have changed.

Sasuke and Naruto knew they wouldn't kill Obito with that move they were just seeing if he took any damage

Alliance is shocked at how Obito survived. Shikamaru panel "....."

Sakura thinks of the old days when Sasuke and Naruto used to work together and she was in the background watching. She smiles.

Sai see's that smile and comments on Sakura's demeanor.

Hinata gets a panel, Team 8 gets a panel, Team 10 gets two panels.

Madara and Hashirama talk about their clans and how it could have been different.

Obito rockets through the alliance killing many of them. Which is when Hiruzen steps in and stops Obito for a second with his Enma staff - does jack. Then Naruto, Tobirama and Minato step in.

Madara says he has a plan - Kishi has a line saying "What is Madara's plan....!?"

And I complain of how bad the chapter was.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 7, 2013)

I predict another disappointment of a chapter, since nobody came to spoil it yet.


----------



## SharinganRinnegan (Aug 7, 2013)

Madara Edos his son and his brother

Most Sharingans Sasuke has seen on one battlefield since Danzo fight
Ouch

Too early? oh well
_____________________

Naw but really

Obito loses control because he hasnt commanded Juubi by its name
Madara reveals how he survived
Juubi finally speaks
Minato's jutsu is the cliffhanger


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 7, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I predict another disappointment of a chapter, since nobody came to spoil it yet.



Pretty much this.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 7, 2013)

i predict the Second Hokage revealing edo tensei fusion and fusing whit the Fourth Hokage.


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 7, 2013)

I predict Minato being unable to create an opening.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 7, 2013)

Same shit. Different mountain. Move the fucking plot along.we all know you want to end it.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 7, 2013)

It'll probably be a chapter made lighthearted by Minato thinking up "funny" new names for his jutsu, and running them by everyone. The cliffhanger is Minato with a serious face, saying he has the right name, and that it's time.


----------



## Weapon (Aug 7, 2013)

I hope this chapter just focuses around Madara and Hashirama or Orochimaru, I'm actually sick of Minato, Sasuke and Naruto for now.


----------



## Jad (Aug 7, 2013)

Weaponess said:


> I hope this chapter just focuses around Madara and Hashirama or Orochimaru, I'm actually sick of Minato, Sasuke and Naruto for now.



Sick of the fact the Edo Kages are in this fight - should have just let it go.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 7, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Same shit. Different mountain. Move the fucking plot along.we all know you want to end it.



Lol you mad bro?


----------



## eurytus (Aug 7, 2013)

btw, what exactly is this "opening" minato is trying create? Obito isn't a battle line, does he mean an opening in his stomach or what


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 7, 2013)

Kishi needs to cut the crap and get on with it. Let Obito and Madara kick the shit out of the Hokages as soon as possible. Minato has to stop leeching the Yin Kurama and give it to Naruto. I want the main stars fights now, Obito vs. Naruto and Madara vs. Sasuke.


----------



## Weapon (Aug 7, 2013)

Jad said:


> Sick of the fact the Edo Kages are in this fight - should have just let it go.



I don't mind it, what annoys me is this fight and the fact at how simple and stand still everything feels for the amount of high end techniques and strategies being used. It feels like just a random cluster fuck of mashing back and forth.

We've had good action, but I'm actually soo keen for some dialogue compacted chapters now.


----------



## Abz (Aug 7, 2013)

Sooner Kakashi gets back the better.... c'mon Kishi....

*holding hands together as if to pray*


----------



## ShinobisWill (Aug 7, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> Kishi needs to cut the crap and get on with it. Let Obito and Madara kick the shit out of the Hokages as soon as possible. Minato has to stop leeching the Yin Kurama and give it to Naruto. I want the main stars fights now, Obito vs. Naruto and Madara vs. Sasuke.



Madara would pretty much destroy Sasuke, even if he has Perfect Susano. And Naruto really shouldn't be capable of coming anywhere close to Obito's power, even with the other Kyuubi half..

But maybe full Kyuubi + Perfect Susano? I think Naruto and Sasuke vs Obito is more likely.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 7, 2013)

Jad said:


> Sick of the fact the Edo Kages are in this fight - should have just let it go.


i knew this would not end well the moment that they were revived

now we got in a cycle where they must showcase their abilities and the main characters are delayed and sacrificed for the sake of their spotlight...

its pretty much Kabuto vs Itachi and Sasuke all over again.


----------



## Abz (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i knew this would not end well the moment that they were revived
> 
> now we got in a cycle where they must showcase their abilities and the main characters are delayed and sacrificed for the sake of their spotlight...
> 
> its pretty much *Kabuto vs Itachi and Sasuke all over again*.



arguably the most boring fight to date 

lets hope that something happens...something to move the plot along..


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 7, 2013)

ShinobisWill said:


> Madara would pretty much destroy Sasuke, even if he has Perfect Susano. And Naruto really shouldn't be capable of coming anywhere close to Obito's power, even with the other Kyuubi half..
> 
> But maybe full Kyuubi + Perfect Susano? I think Naruto and Sasuke vs Obito is more likely.



Naruto has the chakra from other Bijuus inside him as well. I think when he gets Yin Kurama all that chakra will activate and essentially making him a second Juubi Jinchuriki. He'll be strong enough to challenge Obito then.

As for Sasuke... No, I don't think EMS even with Perfect Susano will be enough. He needs another powerup for sure. I was thinking that maybe Juubi Jin Naruto will boost Sasuke with his chakra and that will make Sasuke's eyes evolve into Rinnegan? Maybe he could then use the four "Noble" paths in addition to the six paths?

So basically:
Juubi Jin Naruto vs. Juubi Jin Obito
Rinnegan Sasuke vs. Rinnegan Madara


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i knew this would not end well the moment that they were revived
> 
> now we got in a cycle where they must showcase their abilities and the main characters are delayed and sacrificed for the sake of their spotlight...
> 
> its pretty much Kabuto vs Itachi and Sasuke all over again.



Naruto and Sasuke alone can't do shit against Obito and Madara, though. Kishi made them too haxxed.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Aug 7, 2013)

I wonder when gokage and oro will enter the battlefield.... it would be funny to see hashiramas expression after seeing tsunade (and her knockers)


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 7, 2013)

Chapter is out over at mangpanda...


----------



## RBL (Aug 7, 2013)

Jad said:


> I thought of the most generic, boring scenario Kishi could think of, then added a sprinkle of crap to it.
> *
> I predict:*
> 
> ...





take my rep for this prediction.


----------



## eurytus (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i knew this would not end well the moment that they were revived
> 
> now we got in a cycle where they must showcase their abilities and the main characters are delayed and sacrificed for the sake of their spotlight...
> 
> its pretty much Kabuto vs Itachi and Sasuke all over again.



they're necessary though, Kishi already used the kages to hype Madara, he needs more powerful characters to hype Juubito. they're not just there for the spotlight. Kishi probably will give Naruto and Sasuke their powerups after he's done with the hyping and established how insanely OP the villains are.

and all the hokages except for Tobirama have some unfinished business either with their bf or students, they won't be released any time soon.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 7, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto and Sasuke alone can't do shit against Obito and Madara, though. Kishi made them too haxxed.


yeah, but we also know that whatever Kishi has planned to get them to the point where they actually can do something(because, lets face it, they will), will only come after the hokages have showcased their abilities and done enough to protect them.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 7, 2013)

Not a single spoiler. This chapter must be real shitty.


----------



## Sagitta (Aug 7, 2013)

Jad said:


> I thought of the most generic, boring scenario Kishi could think of, then added a sprinkle of crap to it.
> *
> I predict:*
> 
> ...



This is a psychic reading from the future


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 7, 2013)

He can finally do a one handed rasengan.


----------



## Kazeshini (Aug 7, 2013)

Minato ready to do jutsu.....Kishi.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 7, 2013)

This manga is so shitty right now.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 7, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> He can finally do a one handed rasengan.



Ikr.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 7, 2013)

I'd been hoping Obito would get a "Soul Crush" ability ever since he turned godmode.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 7, 2013)

When they were working through why Minato is still injured, I had a brief worry that it'd all be revealed as the beginnings of _Tsuki no Me Keikaku_ ('Eye of the Moon Plan').


----------



## Toonz (Aug 7, 2013)

Cool...another rasengan attack that ends a chapter


----------



## eurytus (Aug 7, 2013)

I think it's strange that Kishi already showed the chink in Juubito's armor before he reaches his final form, he should look all invincible and cocky in his final form for 2 chapters until he's shown to have a weakness. It's kinda anti-climatic. I don't even feel he's menacing anymore, he already looks defeatable, and he hasn't even killed thousands of fodders and anything like that.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 7, 2013)

How will Sasuke be able to match Naruto's future power, the other Kurama and SM combined?


----------



## Moeka (Aug 7, 2013)

Yup, naruto is smart when it comes to combat~


----------



## Scizor (Aug 7, 2013)

Awesome chapter. Can't wait to see what'll happen with the part of the Kyuubi inside Minato now that it has 'shown' itself 

Also, Naruto has (again) proven to also be capable intellectually 

Great stuff.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 8, 2013)

I was wrong thinking Senju use Senjutsu because of the name:

Senju - 千手
Senjutsu - 仙術


----------



## urodentis (Aug 9, 2013)

*Oh My You're DONE*

Anyone else think these words?


----------



## Azula (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes, Obito is done for


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 9, 2013)

Hobbito !!


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2013)

No, I didn't.


----------



## Hitt (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh come on.

Obito won't die until we get 14 more flashbacks first, and full TNJ conversion.


----------



## Rios (Aug 9, 2013)

I am way past the days when I thought Naruto(the character) is badass.


----------



## urodentis (Aug 9, 2013)

Some of you still don't get it.

onmyyoudon...  Oh My You're Done.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 9, 2013)

urodentis said:


> Some of you still don't get it.
> 
> onmyyoudon...  Oh My You're Done.


 

On != Oh
My("mi") != My
You("yo") != you


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2013)

I get it.

It's just stupid, so no... I didn't think it.


----------



## Dogescartes (Aug 9, 2013)

Sage Mode was underrated.

It ended up as jutsu , with no real counters in real world


If it can hit the sage of six path, natural energy is broken as god.



FROGZ


----------



## takL (Aug 10, 2013)

on-myo(陰陽）=yin　yang=－ +
don or ten? i need to see the raw.

anyhoo i guess Jugo is there for this reason.


----------

